# need help in finding some english learning sites



## vipul2 (Jan 31, 2012)

please suggest me some good sites from where i can learn english.


----------



## sarinsarin (Aug 30, 2012)

Englishclass101.com is good


----------



## puran11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Check out this site LearnEnglish | British Council to improve your English and the another way is to read novels weekly. It will help you a lot.


----------



## saxena.rahi (Sep 21, 2012)

you can go with "ello.com" which focus on your english learning skills. With the help of this site you can listen different speaker on different topics like sports, travels, games and much more and check how they are speaking and what is the correct accent of the each and every single english alphabet. You can listen some nice english songs.


----------



## vijaykumarA (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the site.Its really helpful for me to improve my reading skill.


----------

